# What classes are you all taking this semester?



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Schools coming up again, have you all signed up or do you know what you're taking?

I signed up for Organic Chemistry, Nutrition, Composition II, and Art History today, still need to pick one more. Probably an easy-ish elective. I hear Organic Chemistry is pretty brutal.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

For the next school year (2013-2014)

im taking 
AP physics
AP english literature
AP calculus
computer integrated manufacturing (elective)
AP government
dual economics(1st sem)/speech(2nd sem)


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

First semester of college next year...I'm excited! (also a little nervous). My schedule's not finalized yet but here's what I'll probably be taking.

-Multivariable Calculus
-Object Oriented Programming and Data Structures
-Visual Imaging for the Electronic Age
-Discrete Structures (unless I manage to get myself into General Chemistry)
-Perception, Cognition, and Development: How the Mind Works (if I can get it)


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Eh, I'm taking a fairly easy semester. I'm currently signed up for Engineering Statics, Materials, Intro to BME, C++ programming, and a humanities class.



Cam1 said:


> I hear Organic Chemistry is pretty brutal.


It is.

Stock up on flashcards because you'll need them. Also, review everyday, and never EVER forget even one reaction. It's just a plain out lie that Organic Chemistry textbooks are divided into "chapters"; the entire organic 1+2 is cumulative. Have fun. :teeth


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

guitar 3, ear training, keyboard skills, music theory, digital music, blah blah blah...it's not gonna be fun


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

German
Phonology
Discourse Analysis
Socio-Political Issues in TESOL
Practicum in TESOL


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Raeden said:


> It is.
> 
> Stock up on flashcards because you'll need them. Also, review everyday, and never EVER forget even one reaction. It's just a plain out lie that Organic Chemistry textbooks are divided into "chapters"; the entire organic 1+2 is cumulative. Have fun. :teeth


Oh boy, sounds like fun :lol


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Currently for the summer I've got a few courses:
- Statics
- Mathematical Philosophy
- Modern and Postmodernism
- Social psychology

In the fall I'll be taking:
- Introduction to structure and design
- Sculpture
- Painting
- Art History
- Theory + Practice
- Artist Lectures


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i'm not sure how to describe it, but at the end of August i'll start at a gymnasium (look it up) where i'll read civics mixed up with psychology, kind of. (for three years). after that i'll probably read journalism at a university nearby.

i see myself working as a writer for a tech or "design" magazine or something.


----------



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)

Drawing I
Design I
Career Decisions for Educators
Far Eastern Art History
Starting finally up on the classes for my education degree in the field of art. Super excited


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

home staying


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

All my classes are mandatory in nursing


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

If I decide to register again, I'll be taking:
-Intro to general psychology
-into to ethics
-Principles of chemistry 1
Or
Intro to sociology


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

AP European History, Music, Chemistry, Yoga, Algebra 2/Trig, Spanish 3, and Western Literature.


----------



## lavandula (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice! Yeah, good luck in Organic Chemistry lol. 

This coming up semester I'm taking Abnormal Psyc, Basics to Catholic Faith, Qualitative Research Methods and Junior Seminar in Psyc... pretty stoked about Abnormal Psyc


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Special Contracts Law
International and European Law
Law Methodics
Judiciary writing
History of Private Law
Logic and Argumentation
Legal English

I still have to choose my options for a minimum of 6 credits, I'm thinking of:
International organisations
International politics after 1945


It's gonna be a rough one :0


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

-Calc for Business and Social Sciences
-Argumentation 
-Intro Microeconomics 
-Programming w/ visual basic 
-A Lab course 

Has anyone taken Business calc? If so, how did it go?


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I register tomorrow but I need to get in to earth science, chemistry, physics and programming.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Golf
Sociology
His 102
Calc
Anthropology

I think that's it I got to check my schedule...it's been awhile since I
looked at it...


----------



## wildgeese (Jun 26, 2013)

Statistics
Human development
Human physiology
Intro to Theater - This is my elective, I heard it was an easy A

I took principles of chem last semester. We spent a third of the semester on organic chemistry. I enjoyed it but I can't imagine taking a full semester of it. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Devon91 (Jul 21, 2013)

Statistics, Computer Modeling, Macroeconomics and Managerial Accounting. Luckily I do have friend in my Macroeconomics class that I meant last year in Microeconomics....it will be cool to catch up with her and talk about all our crazy concerts we went to this summer.


----------



## zounou (Jul 13, 2013)

pre cal, jazz history, poly sci, intro chem, engineering intro,


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

Property management
Property Trusts and Funds

slowly easing back into uni...


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

Professional Practice
Scripting
Advanced Windows Server
Routers and Firewalls
Integrated Communications


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm nervous as hell, always been

Taking a CNA (NURS 130) course and hopefully will soon be getting my first job after I get certified.

Bio 223

and a math class because I suck balls at math


----------



## byzantinedreams (Aug 3, 2013)

Foreign Language 3 (might drop)
American Foreign Policy
Women, Gender, and Environment
Great Performances on Film
Greek Civilization


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Mexican Art History 
English 103 
Advanced painting
Beginning Life drawing

This will be a fun semester!


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

Computerized Accounting and Spreadsheet Applications.....yay. lol


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

18 credit hours for next semester.

-United States Foreign Policy
-International Security& Conflict
-Spanish: Intro to Linguistics
-World History: Ancient Civilizations II
-Geology & Man
-Technical Writing


----------



## The Crow (Apr 17, 2012)

Calculus & Analytical Geometry III
Intro to Logic
General Chemistry and Qualitative Analysis I + Lab
Microcomputer Applications


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

No English class this semester! Whew thank goodness. I'm taking: Nutrition, Statistics, Communications for small group discussion, and Sociology. A total of 12 units.


----------



## CelestialRush (Aug 5, 2013)

Junior Year semester 1 schedule:

AP Biology
Honors Anatomy and Physiology
Criminal Justice
Honors English 11
Algebra II
AP French 4
US History II
History of Rock

My school schedule is really weird. We have 84 minute classes, 4 classes per day, A-B alternating schedule. It's supposed to be "progressive" or something. I'm really freaking nervous about AP Bio, it's supposed to be the hardest course in the curriculum. :afr


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

English 102 and Majors Plant Biology. It's summer quarter, which means only 8 weeks of school, so it's quite intense.


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

AP Biology
AP English Lit & Comp
AP American History
Anatomy & Physiology Honors
International Relations Honors
Piano
Creative Photography

11th grade shall be interesting!


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Ooh this fall semester I'll be taking only three classes. Not as much as usual and I'm kinda feeling weird because it'll be the first semester that I'm not on a "full-time" student schedule.
Here is my course list:
Human Anatomy
Psychology P102
Work Experience 

It's going to be such an easy semester! :b


----------



## megaz93 (Mar 11, 2013)

-Calculus II
-Probability and Statistics
-Introduction to Computer Programming
-Spanish 101
-History of Rock


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Preparation for General Chemistry + lab
American History (since 1876)
History of Film
Intro to Psychology (have to retake it)

I'm going to be here forever, so may as well take a light load. :|



musiclover55 said:


> Intro to sociology


LOVED that class!


----------



## Horacio (Aug 7, 2013)

Organic Chem I- Gen Physics II- Online art class- Cell Biology


----------



## eacao (Jul 5, 2013)

For my second semester of Uni (First year), I'm doing Biology, Chemistry, Marketing, and Management.

Last semester was Economics, Business information Systems, Communication in Business, and Accounting.


----------



## Pooksta (Feb 4, 2013)

Group Behavior 
Neuroscience
Principles of Learning
Crisis Intervention

Really looking forward to group behavior and crisis intervention


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

College Composition (English)
Graphic Illustration: Vector Drawing
Applied Imaging, Raster Graphics
Ideation: Illustration and Design.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Single Phase Installations
Poly Phase Installations
C++ Programming 
Self Employment & Project Management


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Public Speaking
Investigative Principles (Criminal justice class)
Counseling (another Criminal Justice Class
Spanish

I have a lab for my Spanish class and a lab for my Investigative Principles class too.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Fall quarter I'm doing Calc II, Gen Chem II, and an independent research thing.


----------



## Gelisa (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm taking Composition I,Intro to Psychology, a math class and I'm currently on a waitlist for Basic Nursing Skills (Nursing Assistant)class. Good thing is my composition and psychology class only meet on Mondays for a hour n a half and the rest is done online and book work.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Courses:
Beginning French I
Social Theory
Introduction to Social Welfare

Seminars:
Theater and Theology


----------



## Sempervivum (Aug 18, 2013)

General Chemistry Fundament of Speech Elem Compositions I Algebra and Trig II


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Slumknox said:


> -Calc for Business and Social Sciences
> -Argumentation
> -Intro Microeconomics
> -Programming w/ visual basic
> ...


Yeah I have. It's really just basic algebra, rarely studied for that class. Super easy to understand and not too much effort needed.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

my finalized schedule (after dropping a public speaking class):

Psychology 101
German 101 (easy grade, already took german for 6 years, shhh)
Math 96
Geography 101


----------

